# Pan Am Clipper Decals



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

Hi...are there any sources for proper Pan Am decals for the Space Clipper kit? I've searched online, but so far no luck. I have some I got from Culttvman, but the font is wrong on a couple of the letters. I've seen some images online of correct ones but none as far as I can tell are still in production. 

Are there any that were made for regular airliner kits but are scaled okay for the Clipper?

If nothing else, does anyone have any they'd be willing to part with?

Thank you


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

LoraElise said:


> Hi...are there any sources for proper Pan Am decals for the Space Clipper kit? I've searched online, but so far no luck. I have some I got from Culttvman, but the font is wrong on a couple of the letters. I've seen some images online of correct ones but none as far as I can tell are still in production.
> 
> Are there any that were made for regular airliner kits but are scaled okay for the Clipper?
> 
> ...


JBot Decals sells a couple of different sets for either the Moebius or Airfix kits here, 
JBOT Decals - ORION SPACEPLANE - 2001: A Space Odyssey

Send Jim and email to check on availability at [email protected], remember to say what decals you are looking for in the subject line.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Try this as well. 

TSDS - MOEBIUS MODELS 2001 MODEL KIT DECALS


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I know where the big ones go but Im looking for some pics for the smaller ones that look like fuel marking and warnings


----------

